# Deep-Cell Battery/Solar setup



## D1llonger (Dec 26, 2011)

Howdy! :cowboy:
This is my first post...Like the forum :goodjob:
========>>>>>

I would like to hook up multiple deep-cells, charged by solar panels...

I need to be able to run/charge a computer, Ham radio, some power tools possibly (circular saw, table saw, charge cordless drill batts.) etc. for 24+ hours...

I want the nuts and bolts... 

We live near Houston Tx on 35 acres...we have good/great sunlight exposure...
ALSO constant wind; great area for wind power....would that be good to use for this project as well?

What Solar Panels would ya'll suggest? Deep-cells? Turbines? :shrug:

Cost is not the biggest obstacle; we want something that will hold up; require minimal repairs....

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

THANKS


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Not sure why this post needed approval. I know it's our automatic antispam filters at work but usually it has to be a pretty long first timer post. Sorry about that!!  Welcome!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Sounds like you would do well to sit down with a good designer / installer to go over your wants / needs for a quality system installed properly.

If your not big on electrical stuff then it can be well worth it to hire some one to put together a system for you................ 

As I sit here late at night typing this, my wind turbines are providing the power to run a Edan Pure electric heater . . . . . . .nice and warm . . . . .


----------



## D1llonger (Dec 26, 2011)

Do you know of a good person/ company to do this?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Sorry to say I don't know the guys in your part of Texas.

You are several hundred miles out side of my northern Mich area . . . lol........

www.Homepower.com used to have a list of dealer / installers . . . . .haven't seen it in some while............


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

The only recommendation I have been making is to find a NABCEP certified installer. However, no guarantees there either. Post whatever an installer recommends and it will be surely torn apart!

http://www.nabcep.org/


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

From all I read often a wind/solar hybrid system works best. 

I would like to inquire as to your hurricane wind forces since you are close to Houston? Wind might be ruled out IF the proper unit isn't used.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Good point Windy . . . . . .all the more reason to go with a pro.

A good installer would give consideration for that and might well install a tilt-up tower for the wind . . . . . . . .since you all down in the hurricane area have advance enough warning . . . . . . .

Up here we / I have to gulp and pray because of the tiny amount of *time* warning before a tornado.
I know my units have made it through 80mph winds . . . . . . .rather uncomfortable feelings when the wind is that high.

Quite often on this forum Vertical Access turbine toys are mentioned . . . . .with *big* winds those things would self destruct sending shrapnel all around.

Bottom line; It takes good equipment installed properly to survive . . . . . .


----------

